

Ask HN: What are you Always Googling? - gusgordon

What kinds of things are you always googling that you wish there was a faster way to find? For example PHP functions, car specs, etc.<p>Your answers are valuable to me, and the more the better. Thanks!
======
Derpsec
Everytime I click on stackoverflow the answer is some pompous windbag who
chastised the OP for some trivial error in his post, or claiming it was posted
to the wrong base, or some other infraction that wastes your time and the
question you want answered is locked. I'd like to evac that site and nuke it
from orbit.

You should also use startpage.com instead of google. Less spyware, same
results

------
dotmanish
Java Docs for particular classes. MongoDB How-Tos and Caveats.

StackOverflow typically gets first-click answers. It's fast enough.

------
creativeone
Home listings. I always want to use Redfin's results, but no matter how many
times I type in an address and select Redfin, Trulia and Zillow out rank
Redfin over and over again. I'm forced to search the address + redfin to get
my result. I figured Google would have fixed this for me.

------
rman666
"business plan" file type:pdf "business plan" file type:doc "security policy"
file type:pdf -site:.edu

~~~
rman666
Ack! There should be a new line between each of those search strings.

------
krapp
A lot of searches for php and jquery -- and lately the hack attempts that show
up in my server logs, just to see what vulnerabilities they're trying to
exploit.

------
flexxaeon
site:stackoverflow.com _something something_

~~~
bbissoon
... I think we are twins.

------
kode4fun
Ideas for apps, projects and startups.

------
mcrider
CSS rules that I should know by now.

------
jprobitaille
The MPEP

